# Nell'Ombra



## UltimoSangre (2 Agosto 2012)

_
Non ricordo chi._
_Non ricordo dove._

_Ricordo il sangue._

_Io sono la Fine._
_Io sono l’Agonia._





Un ultimo carico, e il turno sarebbe finalmente finito.
Stava in piedi da ormai più di diciotto ore di fila. Le immagini iniziavano a farsi sfocate, come avvolte da un velo di sabbia.
Le voci dei colleghi gli giungevano ovattate; il capo gli stava passando una qualche sorta di ordine che il suo cervello non _poteva _comprendere. Non ora, non adesso. Adesso era stanco. Era davvero, fottutamente stanco.

Guardò l’ora.

Ancora.

E ancora.

Il vecchio orologio a muro sembrava non segnare mai lo scorrere del Tempo.

Sonno.

Morte.

_“Riposerò quando sarò morto”_
Il pensiero sulle prime lo rallegrò, e stirò gli angoli della bocca lercia in un pallido e striminzito sorriso,
mentre le mani continuavano frenetiche nel Lavoro.
Un brivido gli corse sulla schiena, e si girò impaurito.

Un soffio.

Qualcuno stava ridendo, alle sue spalle. Fredde gocce di sudore gli imperlavano ora la fronte;
Il cuore scalpitava nel petto, mentre ansimando, cercava di soddisfare la fame d’aria. Nulla. Non era successo nulla. Ora le risate erano più forti, e il gruppo giù in fondo dei novellini lo osservava di sottecchi, nascondendo a fatica le risate, ben consci delle conseguenze della mancanza di rispetto verso i vecchi.

“Ehi, che cazzo ti è preso? Muovi il culo, questa roba non si insacchetta da sola!”

Il caposquadra lo riportò su dallo strano stato di torpore in cui si trovava.

_Tum – Tum – Tum - Tum_

Ora era calmo.

Prese il caposquadra per i coglioni e strinse più forte che poteva.
Lavorava da quando aveva dieci anni, e il capo se ne rese conto in una maniera che probabilmente gli avrebbe impedito di dare un fratello a quei bastardi dei sue due figli.

O erano tre?
Beh magari quello della puttana cinese poteva anche non contarlo.

Tentò di divincolarsi, ma la morsa sui suoi martoriati testicoli era sempre più salda, e la stretta non accennava a diminuire.

Un ghigno sardonico lo stava osservando; lo stava _violentando_.
Un rigurgito di bile gli risalì in gola. Ora lo stava invocando, o almeno credeva, mentre sputava saliva e bile nel disperato tentativo di spezzare quella presa infernale.

La mano si chiuse. La presa si allentò. Il Bastardo sollevo il braccio, mantendo il ghigno inalterato,
senza nessuna traccia di fatica.

La mano si chiuse.

Il caposquadra stava riflettendo. Era incredibile come il tempo sembrava dilatato quando il dolore ti seccava ogni sinapsi.

La mano si chiuse, perché non c’era più nulla da stringere.

Gli aveva fatto esplodere i coglioni.

Si accasciò incredulo, le mani su quello che restava della sua mascolinità.

Un gruppo di uomini si era fatto più vicino.
Nessuno aveva il coraggio di intervenire.
Soprattutto, nessuno _voleva _intervenire.

Il Bastardo si allontanò.
Un passo.
Due passi.

Il caposquadrà vomitò, e cadde riverso sul suo stesso sangue e su quello che il suo stomaco conteneva.

Ora il mondo gli appariva rovesciato di novanta gradi.
Stava piangendo. Non era il dolore. Quello ormai non c’era più. Aveva _paura_. Sapeva che non era ancora finita.

Tre passi.

Tentava di biascicare qualcosa. “A.. i… o…” . Poche lettere sconnesse, mentre si rese conto che l’emoraggia lo stava dissanguando. Non aveva il coraggio di volgere lo sguardo in basso.

Quattro passi.

Mamma. Come un bambino. Come un poppante. Come i due figli (o erano tre?) si rese conto a desiderare la protezione della sua mamma. Era in posizione fetale, le mani tra le gambe a tentare di arginare quello che era ormai un fiume rosso.

Nessun passo.

Il Bastardo ghignò ancora.

_Tum – Tum – Tum - Tum_

Tornò indietro, contemplando quello che era ormai un uomo morente in una pozza di sangue e vomito.
Si guardò attorno.
Nessuno osava incrociare i suoi occhi.

Nessuno osava fissare il suo ghigno.

Alzò una gamba, portandola a mezza altezza.

_Tum – Tum – Tum – T……um…… _
_Ora sto bene._

Calò il piede, senza eccessiva forza. O così gli sembrava.
Il vecchio stivale lercio sfondò il cranio, fermandosi sul pavimento.

Ora il Caposquadra non pensava più alla sua Mamma.
Ora il Caposquadra non pensava più ai suoi due figli (o erano tre?).
Ora il Caposquadra non pensava più a quel bastardo che avevano sodomizzato  e incaprettato la sera prima.

Ora il cervello del caposquadra era sparso addosso ai presenti.

Ora i presenti decisero che avevano visto abbastanza.

_Ora sto bene._

Ora nel lercio capannone, che adesso sapeva di vomito, sangue e cervello spapollato, non c’era più nessuno.

_Ora sto bene._

Uscì.
Doveva essere sera tardi, o forse già notte.
L’aria fresca della sera era aromatizzata del fumo che usciva dalla piccola ciminiera.
La sicurezza si stava avvicinando, richiamata dalle grida degli uomini terrorizzati
_- Ma non dei novellini, perché lo sai piccolo pezzo di merda, che cazzo ti capita se mi rompi i coglioni-_
I fari del pick up si intravedevano ora, illuminando via via i dormitori, i magazzini di stoccaggi,
il laboratorio e la casa della Puttana.

_Ora sto bene. _

Sentiva una strana stretta al braccio sinistro. Alzò il maglione lurido, scoprendo il braccio ustionato quando da piccolo aveva dato fuoco alla casa dei vicini. Strane spire si muovevano sottopelle, come grosse vene gli attorniavano il braccio, pulsando di vita propria , avvolgendo ogni muscolo, simili a parassiti.

Si arrampicò sulla rete elettrificata, ghignando mentre la corrente elettrica gli incendiave i vestiti, sorridendo sempre più mentre il fuoco gli scarnificò il volto, ridendo ora di una risata folle mentre la pelle del braccio inceneriva, rivelando ciò che di immondo scorreva dentro di esso.

Quando saltò dall’altra parte, la sicurezza lo stava puntando con i vecchi AK47, frutto di scambio con terrosisti falliti in cerca di un po’ del frutto del loro Lavoro.

Nessuno aveva il coraggio di sparare, pur avendo il Bastardo, o ciò che ne rimaneva, in punta di mirino.

Un passo
Due passi.
Tre passi.

Il Bastardo si allontanò nella campagna, mentre l’erba alta e incolta crepitava al suo passaggio,
come un grosso tizzone ardente saltellava, si sarebbe detto, come un bambino felice per un regalo nuovo.
_“O come un fottuto adolescente brufoloso alla prima scopata”_
Il ghigno si allargò.

_Ora sto bene. Devo vedere una persona._





_Non ricordo chi._
_Non ricordo dove._

_Ricordo il sangue._

_Io sono la Fine._
_Io sono l’Agonia._












Come sempre, non ho ricontrollato il testo, quindi perdonate eventuali errori.
Grazie.


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2012)

:scared:

non ti leggerò mai più di sera.






bello. Come sempre


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt4926 ha detto:
			
		

> :scared:
> 
> non ti leggerò mai più di sera.
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

io non ti leggerò mai più


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy;bt4931 ha detto:
			
		

> io non ti leggerò mai più


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Sangre adoro il tuo modo di scrivere...l'ho letto tutto d'un fiato fino alla fine!
ma mi ha leggeremente impressionato...

in ogni caso secondo me dovresti scrivere sul serio! mi piace davvoro molto il tuo stile


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

accidenti... bellifffffffffffffffffffffimo, davvero!


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4945 ha detto:
			
		

> accidenti... bellifffffffffffffffffffffimo, davvero!


Grazie


----------



## Irene (3 Agosto 2012)

.....un pò truculento....ma avvincente...braviffffffffffffffiimoooo !!!:bravooo:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Agosto 2012)

Irene;bt4952 ha detto:
			
		

> .....un pò truculento....ma avvincente...braviffffffffffffffiimoooo !!!:bravooo:



Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

P.s. : resti qua con noi, vero?


----------



## Irene (4 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre;bt4975 ha detto:
			
		

> Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> P.s. : resti qua con noi, vero?



se me lo chiedi così........... come faccio a dirti di no ??:thankyou:
però tu posta ancora per favore...ti si legge davvero con piacere...:applauso:


----------

